# My boots are too big



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2010)

Surprise, surprise, right? 

On Dr Jeff's recomendation, my wife and I saw the bootfitter  in the main base lodge ski shop at Mt. Snow. He's a great guy and really knows his stuff. I was having a problem with my left outter ankle rubbing near the canting adjuster on my Impact 8's. My wife has having a problem with the boot tounge rubbing her instep. 

Long story short...we're both in Salomons...and they're both a bit big. I should be in a 27.5 vs a 28.5. My wife's size was fairly accurate, but the shell of her boot was just a bit wide for her foot. 

I tried on a pair of Head Raptors in a 27.5. Ahhhh, now that's more like it! With a little adjustment to the toe, that would have been sweet. But at $749.....:-o

Luckily, ignorance is somewhat bliss. Aside from the boots being a bit big, I'm not getting any discomfort or blisters. I guess I'll start saving. Maybe I can find a place that doesn't sell all current year gear. I don't need the latest and greatest...just something that fits better.


----------



## roark (Jan 12, 2010)

dunno about the head line of boots, but google quickly yielded this result:
http://www.levelninesports.com/head-raptor-120-red-ski-boots-275-p-5695.html

level9 carries a lot of head stuff... it's likely another model comes from the same mold as the raptor you tried.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Surprise, surprise, right?
> 
> On Dr Jeff's recomendation, my wife and I saw the bootfitter  in the main base lodge ski shop at Mt. Snow. He's a great guy and really knows his stuff. I was having a problem with my left outter ankle rubbing near the canting adjuster on my Impact 8's. My wife has having a problem with the boot tounge rubbing her instep.
> 
> ...



Glenn,  was that the list price or the actual price???  I know that when I bought my Langes from Nick that the price I was charged was way less than the list price, and even better than what it would have been with the season pass discount


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2010)

That's a good question Jeff. I tried those boots on and asked the guy what they ran...and that's the price he told me.

I'm not sure who I was dealing with. There were two guys there at the time. I "think" Nick is the younger of the two? We dealt with the other guy. TJ? Both were really knowledgeable though...and very very good to deal with. He only charged us $30 to make the adjustments to both boots. And he spent a good deal of time talking about what type of boot would fit each of us and the characteristics of our feet.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 13, 2010)

Glenn, I have a pair of last years Raptor LTD's that i will sell real cheap if you want them. $300.00 shipped.

I hate taking work out of someone else's shop, especially someone who knows what they are doing, but I also need these gone. I have a fill size run if anyone else is intersted. If you do buy mine, I would suggest going back with a nice "tip" for the other guy and you will still be way ahead.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for teh offer Phil! I'm still in the decision stage now. 

Good advice on the tip. That's a real gray area there. I mean, I'd fell kinda funny bringing boots I bought elsewhere to a fitter that where brand new.


----------

